# Iron on Bermuda



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Going to try an iron supplement to see if I can get a deeper green out of my Bermuda? What do you guys use or recommend?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Interested to see where this conversation goes. Subscribe button (click)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Milorganite with 4% Iron, but that may not be financially viable for larger properties.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah. I've looked in to Milo. At around 11K square feet for my front yard, it didn't seem like that would be great for my pocket book. I've seen guys talk about FAS, is that something I can get locally and how is it on cost?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is the FAS thread.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

simpler options include something like this (with micros) http://www.bonide.com/assets/Products/Labels/l299.pdf


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ironite work pretty well. I bought a 50# bag of ferrous sulfate from a local lawn care supply company, I think it was about $30 so if you can find some of that, savings are significant.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Milorganite app for 11k should be under $60.. I know the price does vary from place to place, it's around $12-13 around me. It does work well for getting a deeper green. Ironite works well too but it's much easier to spread milorganite due to the small granule size of the milo. Ironite had a larger particle size and it's much more concentrated. Having just used ironite recently, I think my heavy iron apps in the future will be liquid. My soil is very deficient in iron anyways so no use in playing around.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

I used this product this year. Coming into dormancy my agronomist recommended this. It has no nutrient value but he said it'll keep it a nice deep green colour.

I must say 2 weeks after the first application and I'm really happy with it. I'll post an image when I get home, I'm at work at the moment.

It was only $10 and that should last me years

https://postimage.io/app.php
_(Please excuse the terrible quality photo, smartphones aren't always suited to working on a farm)_

https://postimage.io/app.php


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wow, that looks like a great product.


----------

